# '04 530 How to play dvd with nav?



## dartanianlee (Sep 9, 2004)

I purchased 2004 530i recently. I have noticed that navigation system is dvd based, and in entertainment option I can choose dvd or cd. Somehow dvd player can not read regular dvd disc unless is a nav disc. Can I disable or reformat the system and play dvd using nav screen? (I heard that there is a website to download a program to do this.. any idea???)
Thank you.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

dartanianlee said:


> I purchased 2004 530i recently. I have noticed that navigation system is dvd based, and in entertainment option I can choose dvd or cd. Somehow dvd player can not read regular dvd disc unless is a nav disc. Can I disable or reformat the system and play dvd using nav screen? (I heard that there is a website to download a program to do this.. any idea???)
> Thank you.


The DVD slot in the dash is only for the navigation DVD, at least at this time.


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> The DVD slot in the dash is only for the navigation DVD, at least at this time.


You can play an audio cd in the DVD slot.


----------

